# Oh no! Cracked Head Tube



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a spill on my 2011 F5 the other day that involved running nearly head-on into a short pole. The bike stopped and I didn't. The amazing thing is that I went over the bars but somehow landed on my feet.

The bike didn't fare that well, however. My rear shifter cable looks like it exploded and there is a one-inch long series of cracks about an inch from the top of the head tube that are pronounced enough to be picked at with a fingernail. I also bent the front wheel slightly out of true and scratched up the bottom of the right dropout. I'm hoping that the fork isn't damaged...

I took the bike to the shop (after finishing my ride) and the crack(s) in the headtube failed the "tap test". :mad2: It's at the shop now getting inspected, but it doesn't look good. Does anyone have any experience/advice about cracks in the head tube? I've only seen people talking about cracked seat/chainstays and top tubes. Is this an area that can be repaired? I've read on the forum about peoples' experiences with Felt's crash replacement programs, but that seems to be handled on a case-by-case basis.

Note the obligitory horrible cell phone camera picture.


----------



## jurcsi (Jan 5, 2012)

this one looks quite bad. I cannot give you much advise, but wishing you and your bike all the best and fast recovery.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Call Calfee.


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

LBS called back... Need a new frameset (FC), but the price was more than expected (and more than I'd seen on these forums). I could buy a new CAAD10 5 for the same price... 

Part of the price is that I blew up a shifter cable and needed new bar tape anyway, but it's still more than I had budgeted toward being able to ride for the rest of the season...

I admit that I haven't called Calfee. To be honest, I would hate to pay to send them the bike and have them come back with a higher than expected quote or to find that they can't fix it. From what I understand, the headtube is a difficult place to fix...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tango45 said:


> LBS called back... Need a new frameset (FC), but the price was more than expected (and more than I'd seen on these forums). I could buy a new CAAD10 5 for the same price...
> 
> Part of the price is that I blew up a shifter cable and needed new bar tape anyway, but it's still more than I had budgeted toward being able to ride for the rest of the season...
> 
> *I admit that I haven't called Calfee*. To be honest, I would hate to pay to send them the bike and have them come back with a higher than expected quote or to find that they can't fix it. From what I understand, the headtube is a difficult place to fix...


Unless you call, you're speculating. And as far as getting a high quote, that already happened at your Felt dealer.

I agree with T K - give Calfee a call. With their experience, they might provide an estimate based on a couple of pics and your description. It's free, so won't hurt to ask.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PJ352;3984288 It's free said:


> Listen to the man.
> If you don't want to do that, and if its a 54, call me. I'll call them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yada, yada, yada, I'm getting the new frame. They're working on it now... the question I have now is, why would I need a new compression plug? Wouldn't the FC come with it? Was there not one on my 2011 F5?

Here's the thread where Superdave says that new forks come with them... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/felt-carbon-forks-do-they-253652.html


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How much was the new frame?
How much did Calfee want to fix your old one? Or did you never call?


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

I called and the quick, blurry picture quote was, to give Calfee credit, less than the new frame... but a lot of the other costs would still have been there (assembly, disassembly, shipping, and some parts I was going to get at the end of the season/start of next season) and who knows if there was more damage beyond what was immediately visible (there was damage to the fork by the dropouts, too). In the end, I went with the new frame for psychological reasons.

know anything about the compression plug?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You were involved in a crash where there was extensive damage to the head tube area. That given, along with the fact that compression plugs are relatively cheap (compared to a new frameset) IMO, it would be foolish NOT to install a new one. 

Can't answer why they're not included. That's a question for Felt.

Post pics when the build is complete. You're gonna have a new Felt. Might as well show it off!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Is Felt taking back your old frame?


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

T K said:


> Is Felt taking back your old frame?


Yes, as far as I'm tracking. I got the new frame through the "VIP Program" and giving them the busted frame is part of the deal.

It should be ready today... just in time for the break in the heat wave here in the DC area.


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

*I'm back!*

Got the bike back yesterday and took her out for about 15 minutes. I had the curved Easton EC90 fork on it (fork recall madness), now I have a straight fork. I'll see how it works out for longer rides, but it felt great in the test ride. I'm not sure if it's in my head, but it seemed more stable... I don't know, maybe I've been off the bike for too long...

I also took the opportunity to have them throw a K-Edge chain catcher on there. I've had the chain do some funky things on me before, so I figured it might be a good idea.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Glad it worked out for you....


----------

